# Icon für Festplatte ändern



## Krankes-Kaff (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir gestern einen schönen neuen PC gekauft und war/bin nun dabei, Programme etc zu installieren.

Da ich eine große Festplatte habe, habe ich diese partitioniert.

Das Laufwerk K ist nun für die Programme da, dort möchte ich die Progs installieren.

Das habe ich nun auch gemacht und nun habe ich gerade gesehen, dass der Button von dem Laufwerk K nun das Icon von dem Spiel "Need for Speed" hat.

Daraufhin habe ich das Spiel wieder deinstalliert aber der Button bleibt da.

Nun ist meine Frage, wie ich bei den Festplatten die Icons wechseln kann?



Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe!


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## GeHo (22. Oktober 2004)

Probier mal TweakUI. Da gibt es eine Option unter "Repair", die heißt "Rebuild Icon".

Ansonnsten schau doch mal im Explorer unter 'Extras' > 'Ordneroptionen' > 'Dateitypen' > Erweiterung:= "(keine)"; Dateityp:= "Datenträger".


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (23. Oktober 2004)

Danke für deine Hilfe, aber ich habe schon eine Lösung gefunden! 

Ich hätte in die partitionierte Festplatte verschiedene Ordner für die Programme machen müssen, dann wäre es nicht passiert.

Habe nun meine Programme wieder deinstalliert (waren zum Glück nur 3) und habe die partitionierte Festplatte dann formatiert.

Nun ist auch das richtige Icon wieder da! 


Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!



Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## kecks (23. Oktober 2004)

Würde mich auchmal interessieren, ob man für die verschiedenen Festplatten-Partitionen unterschiedliche Symbole auswählen kann?

Wenn jemand weiss, wie genau das geht, bitte posten


----------



## wackelpudding (23. Oktober 2004)

Erstell’ direkt unter *C:\*, *D:\*, *E:\* usw. jeweils eine Textdatei mit dem Namen *autorun.inf* und folgendem Inhalt:

*[autorun]
icon=x:\pfad\datei.ico,0*

Befindet sich die Datei mit dem Symbol auf dem selben Laufwerk wie die autorun.inf, dann reicht der relative Pfad, also ohne LW-Buchstaben.
Alternativ geht natürlich auch jede andere Datei, die Symbole enthalten kann [*.dll*, *.exe* z.B.].
Indem du bei einer Verknüpfung den Weg gehst, um das Sybol zu ändern, findest du auch schnell raus, welche Zahl nach dem Komma hingeschrieben werden muss [Stichwort: Abzählen ]. Das erste Symbol in jeder Datei ist immer *0*, dann erst folgt *1* und aufsteigend.

Irgendwie geht das auch über die Registry, allerdings hab’ ich diesen Weg nie so wirklich kapiert und mit der *.inf geht’s imho auch schneller.


----------

